# Kubota disc Mower conditioner



## pms (Feb 28, 2017)

Anyone own one or have experience running one of these.Looking at a new nine footer with impeller conditioner.Was told by dealer that Kubota bought Kneverland and Vicon.I know the cutter bar has the Vicon style three bladed disc's.Just wondering how they hold up and if there is any known issues with this Mower.

Thank's Paul


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

pms said:


> Anyone own one or have experience running one of these.Looking at a new nine footer with impeller conditioner.Was told by dealer that Kubota bought Kneverland and Vicon.I know the cutter bar has the Vicon style three bladed disc's.Just wondering how they hold up and if there is any known issues with this Mower.
> 
> Thank's Paul


Yes that's right! Kubota bought both of them. Remember that flail is no good for legumes or most leafed grasses for these you need rollers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> Yes that's right! Kubota bought both of them. Remember that flail is no good for legumes or most leafed grasses for these you need rollers.


That's a strong statement. Flails will work in legumes if they have adjustments for speed or aggressiveness.

I'm running a vicon from the 2000s and its holding up well. They don't weigh what a Deere does but I don't consider that a bad thing unless you intend to abuse it instead of use it.

My uncle bought one last year with orange paint and they've also gotten along well with it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I'm running a vicon from the 2000s and its holding up well. They don't weigh what a Deere does but I don't consider that a bad thing unless you intend to abuse it instead of use it.


Agree, there are instances where weight is important in machinery...like a heavier built tedder or a heavier tractor, but it also can be disadvantageous in some machinery as well....like a plain disc mower when hanging off the side of a bank or ditch.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Agree, there are instances where weight is important in machinery...like a heavier built tedder or a heavier tractor, but it also can be disadvantageous in some machinery as well....like a plain disc mower when hanging off the side of a bank or ditch.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The Deere 3 point disk mower is a Kuhn painted green...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> The Deere 3 point disk mower is a Kuhn painted green...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Yes, I know....the discussion is about Kubota mowers. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The 3 bladed kv mowers have a good reputation here but quite pricy and seem to almost always have a hydraulic belt merger on the back which boosts the price.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

My Kubota/New Holland dealer has been really pushing Kubota tractors and smaller Kubota hay tools such as tedders and spreaders, but not the larger machinery. I think they realize that Kubota is so new to this market that it could be detrimental to there business to push Kubota mower conditioners and balers to the local farmers that really want the tried and true New Holland and John Deere brands. This is always an issue with new brands to a well established market.

If Kubota hay tools are truly as good as the rest of them, then with some good marketing and sales strategies, in time they should be able to become as main stream in the hay tool market as they are with their tractors.


----------



## pms (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes I thought the same thing.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Apparently no one on this forum has owned one. You might ask the dealer if they have anyone that they've sold one to that you could talk to.

Either way, no one has owned one long enough to see how well they'll hold up in the long run, because they just haven't been out that long. So if you go with it, you're pretty much going to have to rely solely on the fact that Kubota has always maintained a good reputation, and why would they start making lemons now. Other than that, it might have to be somewhat of a leap of faith.

Not to influence you in the wrong direction, but I know that when I bought my New Holland H7230 discbine 2 years ago, I was tempted by the Kubota disc mowers, but didn't go with it due to lack of product reputaion and that the Kubota didn't have any additional features on it that I had to have.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kubota's hay tools aren't new. All the equipment is established stuff that has been on the market for a long time. The 1990 consolidation of Vicon, PZ, Deutz-Fahr, and Greenland then the 1993 merge with Tarrup then the 1998 Kverneland merge got rid of a bunch of redundant, well, some of it was light duty junk.

So today Kubota can offer some of the better models these companies produced without inheriting garbage like the old long belt drive mower conditioner and flimsy tedder/rakes etc that were all discontinued.

Pick anything Kubota labelled now and it traces its lineage back 25 or 30 years to one of the brands models. Takes work to find out which one it is but so far all the stuff I've looked at is good solid equipment.



Idaho Hay said:


> My Kubota/New Holland dealer has been really pushing Kubota tractors and smaller Kubota hay tools such as tedders and spreaders, but not the larger machinery. I think they realize that Kubota is so new to this market that it could be detrimental to there business to push Kubota mower conditioners and balers to the local farmers that really want the tried and true New Holland and John Deere brands. This is always an issue with new brands to a well established market.
> 
> If Kubota hay tools are truly as good as the rest of them, then with some good marketing and sales strategies, in time they should be able to become as main stream in the hay tool market as they are with their tractors.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Kubota's hay tools aren't new.


They may or may not be new, but perception is everything. Especially when Kubota releases material(2014 and 2017) promoting their "all-new line of Hay Tools and Spreaders". What else are folks to think?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I stand corrected that they're not new, and I'm sure you're right in that the quality is top notch. But still, no one here has testified to owning one. To me, that's an issue that Kubota needs to address with marketing and sales tactics (such as demos, promo sales for first time buyers, etc.) if their going to become a key player in the hay machinery market.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what the marketing nitwits do in these companies, for example, Vermeer has been rebadging excellent Lely mowers and tedders for a while now and selling Lely balers (which are Welgers). They don't tell you its a Lely tedder but they are really well respected tedders.

If I'm going to buy a new model baler, I'm a lot happier buying a new Welger baler with 30 years of identifiable development and improvements vs a brand new model baler. Why they want to hide that fact is beyond me.

I don't want to be the Beta tester for a company.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> I'm not sure what the marketing nitwits do in these companies, for example, Vermeer has been rebadging excellent Lely mowers and tedders for a while now and selling Lely balers (which are Welgers). They don't tell you its a Lely tedder but they are really well respected tedders.
> 
> If I'm going to buy a new model baler, I'm a lot happier buying a new Welger baler with 30 years of identifiable development and improvements vs a brand new model baler. Why they want to hide that fact is beyond me.
> 
> I don't want to be the Beta tester for a company.


People go with what they're familiar with - what they've grown up with - in many instances.

I'm familiar with Vermeer. Good stout balers and top-notch hydraulic rakes.

But... Welger... For all I know, that could be a new neighbor down the road!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Yes, I know....the discussion is about Kubota mowers.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, just wanted to clarify... Deere mocos are of course different...

Yup, Kubby mowers are rebadged/repainted Vicon/Kvernelands...

I was corresponding with a fellow a year or so ago fairly nearby who had just bought a new Vicon and he was unhappy because the cylinder was rubbing on linkages as it folded/unfolded... to the point it had shaved the paint off down to bare metal and was wearing into the steel of the cylinder. We traded some emails back and forth and I went and looked at one to try to figure something out for him, because I STRONGLY suspected that something was assembled wrong. From pics we exchanged and discussions he relayed from the Kubby mechanics, who had come to the conclusion that something was welded together wrong at the factory or the design simply didn't have enough clearance, not that something was assembled wrong that was easily corrected. I didn't hear much after that so I don't know how (or if) they resolved the problem to his satisfaction.

Might be something to check on before buying-- look the potential purchase unit over and fold/unfold it and check for clearance issues/rubbing before buying...

Other than that, I've not heard anything bad about them...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> They may or may not be new, but perception is everything. Especially when Kubota releases material(2014 and 2017) promoting their "all-new line of Hay Tools and Spreaders". What else are folks to think?
> 
> Regards, Mike


"All new" to THEM...

Of course NOBODY really advertises that something they're selling is "rebranded" with a different paint job. JD doesn't advertise that their 3 point disk mowers are actually green painted Kuhn's, just like NH didn't advertise the fact years ago when their mowers were actually red and yellow painted early model Kuhn's... or that new Case hay equipment is actually NH stuff with a different shade of red and black/silver paint trim instead of yellow...

Just how the industry seems to work... it's up to the farmer to figure it out...

Later! OL J R


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> "All new" to THEM...
> 
> Of course NOBODY really advertises that something they're selling is "rebranded" with a different paint job. JD doesn't advertise that their 3 point disk mowers are actually green painted Kuhn's, just like NH didn't advertise the fact years ago when their mowers were actually red and yellow painted early model Kuhn's... or that new Case hay equipment is actually NH stuff with a different shade of red and black/silver paint trim instead of yellow...
> 
> ...


Yup.. You have to move past all that "brand" identification stuff! Advertising and marketing! As said, I've never seen a Welger ad in print or TV, etc.

Vermeer - you bet!

So, after I learned that Deere disc mowers and tedders, rotary rakes are re-badged Kuhn's... I saved myself alot of money and just bought the orange ones.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> "All new" to THEM...
> 
> Of course NOBODY really advertises that something they're selling is "rebranded" with a different paint job. JD doesn't advertise that their 3 point disk mowers are actually green painted Kuhn's, just like NH didn't advertise the fact years ago when their mowers were actually red and yellow painted early model Kuhn's... or that new Case hay equipment is actually NH stuff with a different shade of red and black/silver paint trim instead of yellow...
> 
> ...


Yes, you and I know how these ag machinery companies work but many many folks do not. And when Kubota says "ALL-new"......that gives the unfamiliar folks the impression that this is a newly developed line of Kubota equipment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

"So, after I learned that Deere disc mowers and tedders, rotary rakes are re-badged Kuhn's... I saved myself alot of money and just bought the orange ones." Must be the industrial 'Deere.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Wethay said:


> "So, after I learned that Deere disc mowers and tedders, rotary rakes are re-badged Kuhn's... I saved myself alot of money and just bought the orange ones." Must be the industrial 'Deere.


Some are sold as Frontier, other models are Deere. I don't know if Kuhn is red or orange.. Your choice.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wethay said:


> "So, after I learned that Deere disc mowers and tedders, rotary rakes are re-badged Kuhn's... I saved myself alot of money and just bought the orange ones." Must be the industrial 'Deere.


I know Off-Topic but on the local Deere lot last year.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> I know Off-Topic but on the local Deere lot last year.


Any chance you got a price difference?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Its true the newbie may not know all about the shuffle of names but most old timers do and shop for the convenience of location and support or in JD's case brand loyalty. It all comes out in the wash in the end. Best advice is to do your homework then take that with you to the dealer and beat the salesman with it! If he's good he will educate you, if not he will get it.
Kubota is going about it with minimal risk I think, they are smart folks and learn quickly! 
I don't think they would market sub quality stuff in such a demanding market...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

10 years ago they brought in their version of a cheap tractor to fight the Chinese and Korean units and sold them with troublesome inching valves on the hitch and other little annoying details. I sure hope they learned the damage that did to their brand. A lot of people lump everything orange into one model for some reason.



skyrydr2 said:


> I don't think they would market sub quality stuff in such a demanding market...


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> 10 years ago they brought in their version of a cheap tractor to fight the Chinese and Korean units and sold them with troublesome inching valves on the hitch and other little annoying details. I sure hope they learned the damage that did to their brand. A lot of people lump everything orange into one model for some reason.


 What size tractor was this on? 
Any issues I ever saw on Kubotas were from rust or corrosion due to lack of use. All others were abuse related or just lack of knowledge on the proper use. 
Do they still have this issue? 
Probably not. They learn pretty fast.
This is probably why they bought into those tried and true makers.
I like it because it gives more options to the market. 
Wait until Mahindra gets going...They already are putting a hurtin' to the 30-80hp field of tractors... And they have $$$$ to do it. They make a powerful rugged "little" tractor with awsome hydraulics, (little being 100hp or less) 
It all boils down to support. If they stand behind it and take good care of you and fix the little nuances why not try it.
We have had great luck with NH even though the dealers are far and few . 99% of our support comes straight from NH tech line and they have been awsome, but we are very mechanically inclined and can diag. And fix most anything with minimal support. Not many have this ability. For those that don't, they need really good dealer support. That is key to a good product.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> Wait until Mahindra gets going...


 Get going??....they are the number 1 selling tractor worldwide.

Here what I am seeing with Mahindra is that a large segment of Mahindra buyers do not keep them long and put them up for sale(50-80 hp class). I am not sure why, but maybe sometime I will have the opportunity to inquire.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

skyrydr2 said:


> What size tractor was this on?
> Any issues I ever saw on Kubotas were from rust or corrosion due to lack of use. All others were abuse related or just lack of knowledge on the proper use.
> Do they still have this issue?
> Probably not. They learn pretty fast.
> ...


I'm not so sure sky....
Mahindra has "been going" for quite some time, they are the largest tractor manufacturer in the world. But their niche, and kubota, has been good quality for a lesser price. Those tractors, while very good at what they do, will not compare to Agco, CNH, Deere for everyday farming practices. The dealer support issue has and probably always will be a issue with those brands.....at least for the larger operators.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sky those where little 30 hp lightweight tractors, homeowner size. The largest stripped down model I think was the 60 hp range and it didn't lose important stuff.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The larger mahindra tractors around the 100 hp mark are a tym Korean made tractor.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Remember when the small 'Botas had PTOs that turned backwards?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm not so sure sky....
> Mahindra has "been going" for quite some time, they are the largest tractor manufacturer in the world. But their niche, and kubota, has been good quality for a lesser price. Those tractors, while very good at what they do, will not compare to Agco, CNH, Deere for everyday farming practices. The dealer support issue has and probably always will be a issue with those brands.....at least for the larger operators.


 Your correct, and this was my point. These guys are venturing into deep waters as they make bigger heavier more hp tractors the the big guys have been doing right along.
But back on topic , these new to the manufacturer that bought them implements should be fine as long as they support them properly. 
Kubota dealers are numerous and could really help Kneveland and Vicon become as NH and JD are.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Some are sold as Frontier, other models are Deere. I don't know if Kuhn is red or orange.. Your choice.


Yeah, now "Frontier" is something completely different as well... Their stuff is made by different manufacturers in many cases than the "Deere" rebranded stuff, or if it is the same manufacturer, it's usually the older models (like non-top service hub Kuhn mowers vs. the top service hub models).

Later! OL J R


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Idaho Hay said:


> I stand corrected that they're not new, and I'm sure you're right in that the quality is top notch. But still, no one here has testified to owning one. To me, that's an issue that Kubota needs to address with marketing and sales tactics (such as demos, promo sales for first time buyers, etc.) if their going to become a key player in the hay machinery market.


Our Kubota dealer is really trying to push their bigger tractors and hay equipment in our area...Last fall they demoed a round baler, mower conditioner, rake and m6 & m7 tractors

They left all the gear at a local farm for people to check out(dealer is 90 miles away) for probably 2-3 weeks and they had a demo day where they made the hay on roughly 20 acres....The mower and the rake worked great, everyone who wanted to try them out got to. They had a little trouble getting the baler set up, but when they did, would it every eat hay and make some nice bales.

Obviously it all looks good new, but I'd have to say it all seemed very well built.. We will definitely be looking at their DM5000 mowers within the next couple of years.

They have a big dueled M7 at the same local farm right now on demo, not so sure if they're going to sell too many of those around here though....currently only 3 or 4 farms with a tractor over 130hp!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

foz682 said:


> Our Kubota dealer is really trying to push their bigger tractors and hay equipment in our area...Last fall they demoed a round baler, mower conditioner, rake and m6 & m7 tractors
> 
> They left all the gear at a local farm for people to check out(dealer is 90 miles away) for probably 2-3 weeks and they had a demo day where they made the hay on roughly 20 acres....The mower and the rake worked great, everyone who wanted to try them out got to. They had a little trouble getting the baler set up, but when they did, would it every eat hay and make some nice bales.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that Kubota also bough (through kverneland) one of the best italian baler mfg Gallignani and I'm sure that between them and Vicon the Kubota round bales probably have some of the best features technology has to offer. Yes the equipment may not be as heavily built as some others, but at the same time it will require less hp thereby giving savings and if not abused will last a good number of years. Would definitely consider this brand


----------

